# Reptile food shop now open in Bury St Edmunds.



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all Suffolk reptile keepers - for info...

Marlows Pet Centre adjacent to Marlows garden centre has just started stocking reptile foods.
It has small and medium crickets, locusts and frozen foods, at very good prices.
They have a limited but good range of reptiles for sale also.
The staff seem very helpful.
With easy parking and open until 7pm most nights, this seems a very useful stop for food, suppliments and viv decor.

TTFN


----------

